# Final Fantasy XIV



## Confusticated (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody going to play this?


----------



## Turgon (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll probably give the PS3 version a shot. Never really played a MMO before, though I've done a lot of MUDing - which is I guess the same thing without graphics...:*D

I'm not really sure how I'll get on with it as I've not been following the game (you know my thoughts on that Nom!) as I really prefer a kind of classic 'western' RPG setting. I'm a big FF fan though, and there are a couple of other JRPs I really like. Disgaea for instance, bought Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days for my PSP yesterday and love the pick up and play aspect of that, and of course I'm a massive Monster Hunter fan, so I am no stranger to over-sized weapons...:*p


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 5, 2010)

Turgon said:


> I'll probably give the PS3 version a shot. Never really played a MMO before, though I've done a lot of MUDing - which is I guess the same thing without graphics...:*D


Could MUD games be better in the way books can be much better than films, or are there too many other factors in gaming since one is interacting instead of passively observing?

I want to get into a MMORPG, and so far it seems like FFXIV is the best option. I think I'll try to buy it used though, so if after a week i do not like it I can go to GameStop and exchange it. I love the idea of a game that is so long lasting, and to be an RPG on top of that...should be a fun experience. 


Messing with my new phone makes me think I could get used to a PSP.


----------

